# Athlon 2500+ auf ASUS A7N8X-X übertakten



## Kocha (24. März 2004)

HALLO! 


Ich hab da folgendes Problem.
Hab Montags praktisch alle Komponenten in meinem PC ersetzt.
Nun hab ich mir einen 2500+ boxed gekauft, hab gehört, der liesse sich sehr gut übertakten, und das sogar mit dem boxed Kühler.
Das ganze hab ich auf n ASUS A7N8X-X Board gepappt.
Nun, das Problem ist jetzt, dass ich im Bios zwar den Multiplikator verändern kann, die Taktfrequenz bei PC Probe aber immer gleich angezeigt wird.
Eigentlich sollte er ja jetzt viel schneller laufen?!
Woran liegt das?
Kann mir da jemand helfen?


Grüsse


----------



## fluessig (25. März 2004)

Ich kenn mich bei diesem Athlonmodell jetzt nicht 100prozentig aus, aber ich würde behaupten, dass er sich wie jeder andere Prozessor verhält. Will heißen du kannst im BIOS am Multiplikator drehen wie du willst - das ist dem Prozessor wurscht, da der Multiplikator fix ist - das heißt im Prozessor fest eingestellt.

Jetzt gibt es bei verschiedenen AMD Modellen die Möglichkeit die Multiplikatorsperre zu umgehen, mal wird das mit dem Bleistift auf der Oberseite gemacht, mal werden mit einem kleinen Draht zwei Pins miteinander kurz geschlossen. Wie und ob das mit dem 2500+ geht erfährst du wenn du weiter googelst.

Was du aber jetzt schon machen kannst - und so wird meistens übertaktet, ist dass du den FSB hochschraubst. Dieser lässt sich mit deinem Board wahrscheinlich in 1 MHz Schritten steigern. Also kannst du ihn von 133 langsam Richtung 140 wandern lassen und dabei beobachten ob das System noch stabil läuft. Kleine Warnung - ich hab das mit meinem 2000+ auch gemacht, seitdem verhält sich mein Windows beim Start etwas merkwürdig (hängt manchmal kurz) und bei anderen Systemen die ich richtig gut übertaktet hab (alter Celeron von 333 auf 500 MHz)  mußte ich leider feststellen, dass nur noch formatieren wieder zu einem funktionierendem System führt  

Also speicher deine Daten vorher gut, sonst könnte es Frust geben.


----------



## Kocha (25. März 2004)

Muss ich mich mal auf die Suche machen, aber ich muss sagen, am Prozessor rumbasteln ist mir nicht sonderlich sympathisch  Bin nicht so geschickt 

FSB übertakten hab ich auch schon versucht, hab ihn von 166 auf 200 hochgetaktet, aber nachher läuft er nicht mehr. Stürzt sogar schon beim neustarten des BIOS ab. Habe aber gehört, dass ich dann einfach die Volts erhöhen muss, aber habe eben auch gehört, dass ich dann wohl nen anderen Kühler brauche. Verbruzln will ich den ja nich


----------



## server (25. März 2004)

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich das Übertakten lassen.
Das bischen mehr Geschwindigkeit, dass du bei deinem Standartkühler rausholst bringt dir nicht wirklich etwas, zumal das Verhältniss CPU / RAM durch die Takterhöhung sich auch ändert, ausserdem könnte die CPU Schaden davon nehmen.


----------



## Kocha (26. März 2004)

Naja, ich hab ihn auf 2100Mhz stabil zum Laufen gebracht..mit der 200er FSB lief er auch mit der höchsten Spannung nicht stabil..bei der Geschwindigkeit fängt der Ventilator aber bei stärkerer CPU Belastung sowas von laut an zu drehn, dass ich den Müll doch lieber lasse.


----------



## Jotho (7. April 2004)

"Never change a running system" sag ich nur dazu


----------



## server (7. April 2004)

Hast du dazu wie fluessig das erklärt am Prozessor etwas ändern müssen?

Bei meinem Athlon XP 2600+ musste ich nur den Multiplikator verstellen, dann hatte ich mehr Porwer *g*
Läuft jetzt mit dem Multiplikator eines 2700+ (zeigt Windows auch an), ist aber laut Benchmark schneller als ein 2800+.
Bei 39 Grad und 6 Lüftern *loL*


----------



## Albi-HH (19. Mai 2004)

Also ich habe meinen 2500+ auf einem Asus A7N8X mit zwei 512MB Twinmos Dualtwister und lasse ihn als 3200+ laufen...
Nur die Frequenz erhöhen und gut! Einwandfrei! Das geht aber auch nur mit bestimmten Prozessoren. Muss man im internet nachlesen was auf dem Chip drauf stehen muss. Aber in der Verbindung ist das ein astreines system und man spart 30% der kosten! Ach ja und temperatur ist bei mir überhaupt nicht Problematisch! 2 Gehäuselüfter, 1 CPU Lüfter

Mein Windows zeigt mir das auch nicht an das ich nen 3200+ habe! aber beim hochfahren im BIOS seh ich es und wenn man Benchmark Programme laufen lässt ist die sache auch eindeutig! alles läuft Stabil auch bei 6 stunden voller CPU auslastung.


----------



## pdwaldo (19. Mai 2004)

Komisch ich habe mir nen 2400+ bestellt und eingebaut...
Aber sowohl Bios als auch Windows sagen, das es ein 2000+ ist...

Wie kommt das    

Ich hab auch schon versucht den hoch zu takten, aber mehr als 2100+ habe ich nicht raus bekommen...

Kann mir da mal jemand einen Tipp zu geben?


----------



## PureLogic (20. Mai 2004)

@Kocha
Mit einem Standartkühler wirst du beim übertakten nicht weit kommen. 

Außerdem hört sichs an als ob dein Barton gelockt ist, was bedeutet das bei ihm der Multiplikator nicht über einen Wert von 11 gestellt werden kann. Nachdem Overclocking zum reinsten Volksport wurde hat AMD diese Bremse eingebaut damit man noch genügend 3200+ verkaufen konnte. Stichdatum ab wann die Prozessoren gelockt sind ist übrigens Kalenderwoche 39 im Jahre 2003!
Dies bedeutet: Um deinen Barton zu übertakten musst du den FSB erhöhen. Klingt bei dir als ob a) das Ram da nicht mitmacht und b) der Kühler nicht reicht.

@pdwaldo

Hab ein ähnliches Problem auf einem Mainboard gehabt was meinen Prozessor noch nicht unterstützt hat. (Board hat damals Thunderbird A und B unterstützt ich hatte aber einen C...)

Lösungen: Bios update machen.
Nachschaun ob FSB richtig erkannt wurde. Zur Not selbst einstellen.                     
Wenn garnix hilft nachschaun obs wirklich n 2400+ ist net das du nen                         2000+ bekommen hast 

@flüssig 
Die Bleistiftmethode ist schon lange vor den Bartons "out" gewesen die meisten Mainboards konnten die Sperren der Athons umgehn und so den Multiplikator veränder(Bleistift benutze man um Durons und normale Athlons zu übertakten). Leider ist es (noch) nicht möglich AMDs neue Sicherung des Multis zu umgehn. (Weil AMD zum einen die L-Brücken die man früher mit Silberlack verbinden konnte einfach ins Gehäuse integriert; sprich sie nicht mehr offen liegen lässt. zum andern weil die brücken bei versch. Prozessorgruppen anders zu schalten sind.


----------



## pdwaldo (24. Mai 2004)

@ RureLogic





> Wenn garnix hilft nachschaun obs wirklich n 2400+ ist net das du nen 2000+ bekommen hast


 Also auf der Packung steht zumindest, dass es ein 2400+ ist! Deswegen, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es der Richtige ist! Und der FSB steht standartmäßig auf 133 was, glaube ich, normal ist...

Den Ratschlag mit dem Update muss ich noch beherzigen...
Danke erst einmal...

Wenn sonst noch jemand einen Rat hat, ich bitte jeden darum, ihn zu äußern...


----------

